# [PPC] iBook nuovo fiammante: sistemiamolo per bene[Risolto]

## Detronizator

Salve Signori.

E' arrivato ed ora anche io faccio parte "dell'altra sponda".

Configurazione:

```

iBook 14" G4

512kb Cache L2

768MB Ram

60Gb Disk

```

Il partizionamento per ora prevede:

```

1) Tabella partizioni

2) Bootstrap (800kb)

3) Boot (60Mb)

4) swap (1Gb)

6) free (previsto HFS+)

7) ext3 / (25Gb)

8) HFS+ osx (24Gb)

```

le CFLAGS che uso (vado a memoria):

```

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=7450 -Os -pipe -fsigned-char

   -maltivec -mabi=altivec -mpowerpc-gfxopt"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=7450 -Os -pipe -fsigned-char

   -maltivec -mabi=altivec -mpowerpc-gfxopt"

```

Ho optato per "-Os" sotto indicazione di Shev (grazie).

Diciamo subito che la macchina va e va pure bene: compilazione fluida e senza intoppi (del resto le CFLAGS sono tra le "safe")(a parte la scelta di "-Os", che poi non é altro (a detta del manuale del GCC) che un "-O2" con esclusione delle FLAGS che tendono a sciogliere loop e a fare altre cose che "ingrassano" i binari).

Yaboot:

Devo però fare un appunto (per non dire alla napoletana "cazziata") a TUTTI quelli che hanno scritto guide di installazione, howto e via dicendo (ho letto tutto quello che c'era in italiano, in spagnolo ed in inglese): YABOOT(anzi, "ybin" e "mkofboot") va eseguito FUORI dal Chroot che si fa durante l'installazione.

Sembra una cosa ovvia per alcuni (ed infatti, proprio in un thread che parlava di tutt'altro ho letto una osservazione di Shev a proposito che mi ha illuminato)(...dopo tutta la giornata di domenica passata ad impazzire leggendo ogni cosa possibile).

Cmq, alla fine il problema "yaboot" é risolto (o almeno così sembra, dopo vi dirò perché).

Il kernel:

Bhé ho provato 3/4 configurazioni possibili tra quelle che ho trovato sui vari siti/guida:

http://www.desertsol.com/~kevin/ppc/

http://www.ie2.u-psud.fr/~jdemouth/ibook.xml.html

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/pbook_al.html

http://thor.epsig.uniovi.es/~skyhusker/css/web/kernel.html

http://laera.web.cs.unibo.it/pbook.html

Ebbene, nessuno mi soddisfa pienamente: c'é chi ha messo proprio il necessario, trascurando completamente bluetooth o che ora é possibile evitare l'emulazione SCSI per i masterizzaori; c'é chi ha fatto il kernel praticamente "bombato" che funziona solo ed esclusivamente per grazia di Dio.

Sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che abbia il kernel ottimale per "iBook G4" (tenete presente che il mio ha il doppio di memoria Cache dei vecchi, e che io ipotizzo essere nient'altro che un Powerbook serie vecchia rivestito da iBook).

Allora, chi mi manda un link ad un kernel config funzionante davvero? Shev? Dai, lo so che tu sei sempre disponibile per queste cose. E il tuo kernel? Secondo te andrebbe?

Inoltre, ora ho una domanda per tutti quelli che usano Yaboot: l'ho installato, ok. Poi però da MacOSX ho installato tutta la suite che viene con XCODE. Risultato? Mi ha ripulito la partizione di boot, e ora devo reinstallare yaboot. Normale? Errore? Mai successo a voi?

Spero riusciate a darmi una mano: ho necessità che linux funzioni presto su questa macchina. Addirittura oggi il make del kernel si é interrotto con un enorme errore. Insomma: per ora niente kernel stabile.

Consiglio? Spulciate tutti i link che ho allegato: seguire la "guida ufficiale" ed intanto riferirmi a tutti quei siti mi é servito veramente tanto. Grazie a tutti i ragazzi che si impegnano in queste cose (anche se la questione di yaboot me ne ha fatti "richiamare" di santi  :Wink:  ).

Ciao

----------

## Detronizator

http://thor.epsig.uniovi.es/~skyhusker/css/web/kernel.html

Correzione: in questa pagina si menziona il fatto che bisogna cambiare "root" per eseguire correttamente yaboot... ma é l'unica parte dove c'é... e il sito era in spagnolo => sono giustificato.

----------

## silian87

Sulla guida di gentoo.it (la mia) ho messo un config abbastanza generico per powerbook. Ora se vuoi ti mando il mio aggiornato, anche se credo che sarebbe meglio farselo da soli.

----------

## Detronizator

Ho risolto il problema che "macosx" resettava il bootloader, cancellando yaboot:

http://wijnand.rietman.biz/linux/mac/index.html

ps. Alla fine finirà che mi risolvo tutto da solo e questo post diventa na guida.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Alla fine finirà che mi risolvo tutto da solo e questo post diventa na guida.

 

Ben venga, ci manca proprio documentazione per ppc. Segui la mia scia e scriviti una guida alla fine; aiuterai utenti con problemi.

Non farcene una colpa, pero'!

----------

## Detronizator

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/apple.html

Quì ci sono altre guide: la maggior parte le avevo già viste. Questa no e mi sembra tra le migliori

----------

## Detronizator

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Alla fine finirà che mi risolvo tutto da solo e questo post diventa na guida. 
> 
> Ben venga, ci manca proprio documentazione per ppc. Segui la mia scia e scriviti una guida alla fine; aiuterai utenti con problemi.
> 
> Non farcene una colpa, pero'!

 

Io scherzavo ovviamente circa yaboot   :Very Happy: 

Certo che trovo stranissimo che praticamente nessuno citava questo piccolo ma essenziale particolare (tra l'altro, dalle cause ignote: se qualcuno ha una buona motivazione, mi illumini)

----------

## Thrain

[OT]

Uff! Con tutti questi thread mi state facendo venire una voglia tremenda di un

ibook  :Evil or Very Mad:  ! E non va bene! l'unica cosa che ancora mi ferma (ehm... a parte

i $$  :Very Happy:  ) è che per ppc c'è meno software che per intel... altrimenti, da come 

me ne state parlando, i ppc sembrano macchine divine  :Wink:  ...

Per ora sto attaccato al mio vecchio buon p4 che verrà presto sostituito con 

un ben migliore athlon (sapete com'è... è molto vantaggioso avere un padre 

che vuol avere sempre un computer recente... io mi piglio gli scarti, ma un 

athlonxp 3000+ 2,8Ghz non mi fa schifo  :Laughing:  )

[/OT]

Buona fortuna con l'ibook... se c'è una cosa che posso dire è che mi sta incredibilmente simpatico  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> E non va bene! l'unica cosa che ancora mi ferma (ehm... a parte
> 
> i $$  ) è che per ppc c'è meno software che per intel...

 

Mi spiace doverti togliere anche questo dubbio  :Razz: , ma credimi che di software ce n'è abbastanza, ad oggi non ho trovato ancora nulla che non ci sia per ppc. Soprattutto perchè tra linux, macosx, porting e emulatori vari puoi usare quasi tutto il software che vuoi.

Tornando IT, il mio config del kernel lo pasos volentieri, non è un problema. Appena accendo il pbook te lo mando.

----------

## Thrain

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi spiace doverti togliere anche questo dubbio 
> 
> 

 

Aaargh ma così mi strazi  :Sad:  ... Be'... mi state convincendo... ora che ci penso 

comuque preferirei un ppc fisso... che ne dite? Ne vale la pena?

E scusate ancora l'OT... se va per le lunghe apro un thread a parte  :Wink: 

----------

## Detronizator

Ignorando l'OT di Thrain (  :Razz:  ) passo alle suppliche:

ho compilato qualcosa come 50 kernel. Ogni volta avvio da cd, monta tutte le partizioni e compila => non ce la faccio più.

Sono arrivato ad un kernel che parte... ma si blocca subito dopo che sono cominciati gli script di avvio di gentoo. Precisamente, monta "/proc" e poi si pianta.

Aiutinooooooo Pleassseeeee   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Sono arrivato ad un kernel che parte... ma si blocca subito dopo che sono cominciati gli script di avvio di gentoo. Precisamente, monta "/proc" e poi si pianta.

 

Scusa, non sarebbe meglio partire da un kernel "full optional" come quello del live CD per poi snellirlo un poco alla volta?

----------

## micron

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Mi spiace doverti togliere anche questo dubbio , ma credimi che di software ce n'è abbastanza, ad oggi non ho trovato ancora nulla che non ci sia per ppc. Soprattutto perchè tra linux, macosx, porting e emulatori vari puoi usare quasi tutto il software che vuoi.

 

La penso come te shev, anche su ppc c'è tutto! L'unica cosa che non ho trovato "orginale" per macosx è MS Visio, ma ho ripiegato sull'ottimo dig  :Wink: 

Per Detronizator:

-) se vuoi un .config per ibook G4 funzionante e abbastanza snello puoi provare il mio in questo thread. Altrimenti hai già consultato questo database?

-) sono convinto d'avere eseguito mkofboot all'interno del chroot

----------

## Detronizator

 *micron wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Per Detronizator:
> 
> -) se vuoi un .config per ibook G4 funzionante e abbastanza snello puoi provare il mio in questo thread. Altrimenti hai già consultato questo database?
> ...

 

Per il kernel suggerito, proverò.

Per quanto riguarda il secondo punto... a questo punto non so che dire: mi sa che i live CD 2004.1 hanno qualhce problemino.

Da notare: non si può riavviare o stoppare. Si é obbligati, alla fine, a usare il tasto di spegnimento.

per randomaze:

ci avevo pensato sin dall'inizio... ma se si trovasse un .config sul livecd 2004.1. Certo potrei prendermi il kernel e basta, ma certo non risolverei il problema...

----------

## Detronizator

 *micron wrote:*   

> ...il mio in questo thread. Altrimenti hai già consultato questo database?...

 

Ho preso il tuo kernel: quando ho finito di ripetere la fase di bootstrap compilerò il tuo.

Cmq, una domanda: io avevo fatto una prima installazione (a parte il kernel) ma, essendomi accorto del fatto che il supporto a reiserfs é instabile, ho deciso di toglierlo in favore del meno performante (ma più stabile su ppc) ext3. Ebbene, ho preso tutto con un tar e, dopo la fase di partenza, ho ripristinato tutti i pacchetti già compilati prendendoli dal tar.

Ho l'impressione che ci sia qualcosa in questa procedura che si sia unita ai già citati problemi di "kernel configuration" che hanno contribuito alla cattiva riuscita del tutto.

In particolare molti file erano "date in the future".

Che cosa ne pensate?

----------

## shev

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> In particolare molti file erano "date in the future"

 

Se non ricordo male avevamo un errore simile durante il lab gentoo a webbit, il motivo era l'orologio del pc sballato (segnava ancora un giorno d'aprile del 2003...), prova a controllare se è quello.

Ora ti spedisco il mio config del kernel. Problemi di accensione/riavvio non ne ho, anche con la 2004.1 (o meglio, con il livecd m'è capitato, con il sistema installato mai).

Per il filesystem io ho usato per diverso tempo reiser sul pbook e di problemi non ne ho avuti. Ora sono passato a xfs e funziona ugualmente bene, anzi, direi che è una bomba  :Very Happy: 

[OT]Alternative ppc a visio ci sono, pure superiori imho, quindi non vedo come si potrebbe sentire la mancanza di visio  :Razz:  Per macosx ci sono ad esempio Omnigraffle (splendido) e conceptdraw, per linux kivio[/OT]

----------

## n3m0

Decisi di prendere un *book quando lo vidi in un film e me ne innamorai  :Smile: 

Poi per vari motivi non l'ho preso...

Ora pero' ho venduto (ancora in trattativa ma praticamente venduto, grazie a colui che ormai e' noto ai piu' come "The Bussiness Man") il mio portatile per prendere un iBook 12"  :Smile: 

E sono convinto ogni giorno di piu' di volerlo prendere. 

Mi basta il PC di casa come macchina x86. 

La curiosita' della nuova architettura, di MacOSX, di Linux on PPC e lo sbavare sull'iBook di Detronizator, mi porteranno alla follia se non lo compro  :Smile: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Decisi di prendere un *book quando lo vidi in un film e me ne innamorai 
> 
> Poi per vari motivi non l'ho preso...
> 
> Ora pero' ho venduto (ancora in trattativa ma praticamente venduto, grazie a colui che ormai e' noto ai piu' come "The Bussiness Man") il mio portatile per prendere un iBook 12" 
> ...

 

Non so come, ma percepisco un suono lontano...

ascolta tu:

<<OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!>>  :Laughing: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ... Problemi di accensione/riavvio non ne ho, anche con la 2004.1 (o meglio, con il livecd m'è capitato, con il sistema installato mai)...

 

Appunto: forse mi sono spiegato male, ma il problema si é presentato proprio con il liveCD: in quell'unica versione decente di kernel che avevo tirato fuori il problema non esisteva...

Ma davvero usi xfs... Stò per piangere... Io ho rifatto il bootstrap su ext3 proprio per paura di "ritorsioni da parte del kernel"... uffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lu_zero

Scusa, una correzione

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le CFLAGS che uso (vado a memoria):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

usare -fsigned-char e' pregare in ginocchio di avere serissimi problemi

NON USATE MAI QUELLA OPZIONE

----------

## Detronizator

Quotiamo in modo umano -- fedeliallalinea

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

> usare -fsigned-char e' pregare in ginocchio di avere serissimi problemi
> 
> NON USATE MAI QUELLA OPZIONE

 

Posso capire se ti hanno dato problemi ma...

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

Io mi sono sempre trovato benissimo con le "safe flag" indicate quì...

e come me tantissime altre persone.

Cmq, permane il problema di blocca a "mounting /proc"

----------

## loa-ash

ciao detro, la mia tabella delle partizioni è cosi organizzata:

hda1 : partition map

hda2: bootstrap

hda3:  swap

hda4: linux native 

hda5: spazio vuoto

quando ho finito di installare gentoo e reinstallo mac OSx avrò dei problemi?

devo sistemare qualcosa? ho visto che la tua tabella è totalmente diversa....

che consigli di fare?

----------

## randomaze

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

>  *lu_zero wrote:*   usare -fsigned-char e' pregare in ginocchio di avere serissimi problemi
> 
> NON USATE MAI QUELLA OPZIONE 
> 
> Io mi sono sempre trovato benissimo con le "safe flag" indicate quì...
> ...

 

```

# lsfiles=`find /usr/portage -name ChangeLog` && for item in $lsfiles ; do grep lu_zero $item; done \

  wc -l

441

```

IMHO, nel dubbio gli darei retta  :Wink: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO, nel dubbio gli darei retta 

 

Fino ad ora tutto benissimo. Non ho alcun problema con quello che ho compilato.

----------

## Detronizator

 *loa-ash wrote:*   

> ciao detro, la mia tabella delle partizioni è cosi organizzata:
> 
> hda1 : partition map
> 
> hda2: bootstrap
> ...

 

Mac OSX, da quello che ho capito, resetta la "partition map" ed anche l'Open Firmware (per parlare meno complicato, "una specie di MBR").

Cmq, io credo che avresti fatto bene a:

1) Far partire l'installazione di MacOSX

2) Fare 2 partizioni: Davanti una grande (che poi verrà eliminata in favore delle partizioni per linux) e dietro una per Macosx.

3) installi macosx

4) cominci l'installazione di linux...

Io, facendo così, non ho avuto problemi.

----------

## Detronizator

Ok, il kernel é pronto.

O almeno penso.

Funziona tutto (addirittura hotplug mi carica i moduli del Bluetooth).

Xfree però non vuole saperne di andare.

Ho imparato una cosa da questa installazione che molti di voi penso sapesserò già: il kernel 2.6 si può compilare con una funzione particolare. L'export in "/proc" della sua configurazione. In questa maniera ci si può ricavare da qualsiasi kernel il ".config" senza necessità di conservarsi lo stesso.

In questo modo ho editato il ".config" del liveCD tenendo presenti i ".config" che avete postato quì (grazie) e che ho trovato altrove.

In più ho anche scoperto che quei geniacci del LiveCD avevano messo tutti i ".config" in una sottodirectory di "/etc".

Qualcuno ha un powerbook/ibook con radeon su 2.6? Avete compilato il supporto di "DRM"  con o senza il supporto aggiuntivo a "Radeon"? Ovviamente, non avete installato "xfree-drm": se ci provo l'ebuild mi avvisa che per i kernel superiori a 2.6 si deve usare la versione compilata nel kernel...

Aiutino?

----------

## loa-ash

ok, sistemo tutto reinstall osx

poi vedo di fare qualcosa con linux

----------

## silian87

non devi mettere al sottosezione radeon nel DRM, va solo messo il DRM generico, e non mettere neanche xfree-drm. Non metti il drm specifico, perche' poi xfree ha quello piu' aggiornato.

----------

## Detronizator

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> non devi mettere al sottosezione radeon nel DRM, va solo messo il DRM generico, e non mettere neanche xfree-drm. Non metti il drm specifico, perche' poi xfree ha quello piu' aggiornato.

 

Grazie.

Però, in ogni caso, continua a non partire, esce e mi "sputtana" lo schermo, costretto a riavviare (scrivendo "reboot" alla cieca  :Wink: )

Qualcuno ha avuto il medesimo problema?

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> non devi mettere al sottosezione radeon nel DRM, va solo messo il DRM generico, e non mettere neanche xfree-drm. Non metti il drm specifico, perche' poi xfree ha quello piu' aggiornato.

 

<ppc_profano>Ma se il suo ibook monta una radeon 9200 non dovrebbe usare il supporto DRI incluso nel kernel 2.6.x?</ppc_profano>   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   non devi mettere al sottosezione radeon nel DRM, va solo messo il DRM generico, e non mettere neanche xfree-drm. Non metti il drm specifico, perche' poi xfree ha quello piu' aggiornato. 
> 
> <ppc_profano>Ma se il suo ibook monta una radeon 9200 non dovrebbe usare il supporto DRI incluso nel kernel 2.6.x?</ppc_profano>  

 

Azz, ed io che ero convinto di potermi fidare (  :Laughing:  )

A parte gli scherzi, gironzolando (ormai non faccio altro da una settimana) per forum e google ho trovato ovunque che dovrei usare i driver di Xfree, dimenticandomi di quelli del kernel.

Anche se ora il dubbio mi é "salito" e quindi: non sarebbe logico usare i DRM dentro il Kernel, dato anche che sono gli unici che si svilupperanno??? Quelli fuori (xfree-drm) sono passati dentro e xfree "é finito quì".

Help me, pleaz!!!???  :Wink: 

Insomma, ci sarà qualcuno con powerbook/ibook (nuova serie o quasi) che uso kernel 2.6.4 stabile dei development di gentoo e xfree no?

----------

## MyZelF

Sotto x86 dovresti usare i driver radeon di xfree/xorg ed abilitare il supporto DRM radeon nel kernel... ma lascio la parola a chi usi effettivamente una 9200 su ibook...   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Insomma, ci sarà qualcuno con powerbook/ibook (nuova serie o quasi) che uso kernel 2.6.4 stabile dei development di gentoo e xfree no?

 

Io per esempio  :Smile: 

Però ho scheda nvidia e uso di conseguenza i driver nvidia (open). Se ti serve il mio XF86Config come esempio non hai che da chiedere.

----------

## Detronizator

Allora: xfree parte, e si vedono anche bene le immagini... peccato che il cursore é seguito da una MEGA CORRUPTION che rende tutto illegibile (deve esserci qualcosa che non va nel rendering del cursore...)

Inoltre, cosa ben più grave, appena esco da Xfree lo schermo é "da buttare": sono costretto a riavviare (alla ceca ovviamente).

E daiiiii: aiutooooooo!!!

Ma devo venire fino a casa vostra per sapere come avete risolto?  :Wink: 

----------

## paperp

[ot] Devo decidere entro poche settimane,2 o 3,se provare la strada del Mac.

Le opzioni sono o un favoloso Sony o provare un ibook.

Il prtatile verr' usato per lavoro,ovvero gestire software per controllare server con piattaforme php per editare un portale di news,oltre tutte quelle solite cose delle suite office.devo avere la possibilit' di usare le reti intranet e protocolli vpn,

Ora,il mio consenso [ andato verso sony princilpalemnte per la brillantezza dei display,vgna197vp,ma sono combattuto per la sbavatura che avevo da tempo e che voi grazie a questo3d mi ha avete soleticato.

Cosa mi consigliate,considerando che sono alla terza installazione di gentoo e che non ho mai installato gentoo su powerppc?

Il progetto [ chiaramnte tenere un dualboot per gestire con comodo programmi windozz che girino su macosx...a proposito avro problemi???

                Grazie.

----------

## loa-ash

Detro finalmente anche io sono arrivato alla fase di compilazione del kernel ti faccio sapere come è andata appena ho finito e posto la mia configurazione dell'ibook....

Sono felice di aver superato indenne i 3 stages  :Smile: ))

ciao alla prox

----------

## silian87

Controlola di avere messo nel framebuffer "SOLO" i driver new radeon e niente altro. Poi metti il drm ma solo generico. Poi devi procurarti una versione di xfree uguale o supereiore alla 4.3.99.902, ovvero l'ultima instabile. Con la 4.3 stabile non funzionera' niente. Poi devi avere un kernel 2.6.5 ufficiale o uno patchato (ppc-development-sources) 2.6.1-r1 o superiore (consiglio quello ufficiale. Se fai cosi' avrai anche un po' di 3D sulla macchina.

Per schermo inuttilizzabile intendi tante righe lampeggianti? Se e' cosi' quello e' un bug che viene qualche volta, se setti tutto come ti ho detto verra' raramente.

----------

## silian87

Bisogna usare il drm di xfree perche' e' piu' aggiornato di quello del kernel, o almeno mi hanno sempre detto cosi'.

A proposito, non usare xfree-drm!

----------

## Detronizator

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Controlola di avere messo nel framebuffer "SOLO" i driver new radeon e niente altro. 
> 
> 

 

Effettivamente ho sempre usato "open firmware" frame buffer. Ci provo.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi metti il drm ma solo generico. 
> 
> 

 

Ok. Già é così.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi devi procurarti una versione di xfree uguale o supereiore alla 4.3.99.902, ovvero l'ultima instabile. Con la 4.3 stabile non funzionera' niente. 
> 
> 

 

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi devi avere un kernel 2.6.5 ufficiale o uno patchato (ppc-development-sources) 2.6.1-r1 o superiore (consiglio quello ufficiale. Se fai cosi' avrai anche un po' di 3D sulla macchina.
> 
> 

 

Nel portage-tree c'é 2.6.4 stabile e 2.6.5 ancora rc1: non basta il 2.6.4?

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per schermo inuttilizzabile intendi tante righe lampeggianti? Se e' cosi' quello e' un bug che viene qualche volta, se setti tutto come ti ho detto verra' raramente.

 

Provvedo e ti faccio sapere.

Grazie mille. (sono così stanco che ti voglio quasi bene   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Detronizator

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Bisogna usare il drm di xfree perche' e' piu' aggiornato di quello del kernel, o almeno mi hanno sempre detto cosi'.
> 
> A proposito, non usare xfree-drm!

 

Mentre compilo il kernel, facciamo un pò di chiarezza:

xfree (l'ultima ancora non ufficiale)(che uso da sempre) (4.3.99 mi pare) ha il supporto per DRM nei suoi driver?

Basta quindi avere il "supporto generico per DRM attivo nel kernel", senza però alcun modulo specifico?

xfree-drm é un progetto esterno a xfree? come dice anche l'ebuild di xfree-drm, "non si può usare con kernel 2.6" => non l'ho mai emerso.

Bastano anche un paio di si  :Wink: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Controlola di avere messo nel framebuffer "SOLO" i driver new radeon e niente altro. 
> 
>  
> 
> Effettivamente ho sempre usato "open firmware" frame buffer. Ci provo.
> ...

 

Schermo nero.

A tra poco.

----------

## Detronizator

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

>  *Detronizator wrote:*    *silian87 wrote:*   Controlola di avere messo nel framebuffer "SOLO" i driver new radeon e niente altro. 
> 
>  
> 
> Effettivamente ho sempre usato "open firmware" frame buffer. Ci provo.
> ...

 

Sono a dir poco   :Shocked: 

Allora:

il framebuffer radeon "funzionicchia": il bello é che solo pbbuttons riesce a controllarlo. Ed anche male, visto che i entrambe i pulsanti di aumento e diminuzione della luminosità "aumentano e diminuiscono": se uso il primo per aumentare, il secondo diminuira e subito dopo il contrario.

Inoltre si vede tutto "sfarfallato" sin dall'inizio.

Però, bella notizia, é che si Xfree anche funziona "sfarfallato", ma quando esco il frame buffer si vede (anche se sempre "sfarfallato").

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Giuro: alla fine di tutto pubblico l'intera configurazione su ppcconfdb

----------

## silian87

mmm..... prova a mettere l'ultimo kernel anche se e' instabile, e poi provane uno patchato benh (ppc-developmebt-sources 2.5.1-r1 ad esempio). Poi, voglio dire, io ho un powerbook, ma qui' c'era gente con l'ibook!!!!!!!! rano riusciti a far andare anche il 3D! Aiutatelo voi! Io sto facendo dlm io meglio.. ma mi sembra molto strano lo sfarflallio continuo!

----------

## Detronizator

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> mmm..... prova a mettere l'ultimo kernel anche se e' instabile, e poi provane uno patchato benh (ppc-developmebt-sources 2.5.1-r1 ad esempio). Poi, voglio dire, io ho un powerbook, ma qui' c'era gente con l'ibook!!!!!!!! rano riusciti a far andare anche il 3D! Aiutatelo voi! Io sto facendo dlm io meglio.. ma mi sembra molto strano lo sfarflallio continuo!

 

Ho provato a mettere insieme "OpenFirmware" e "Radeon", ma l'of "sovrasta" il radeofb.

Ora cambio kernel con il 2.6.5-r1-benh1... e ti dico.

Sottolineo che ti ringrazio tantissimo sin d'ora per il tuo aiuto: ibooooooooook userssSSSSSS?????

----------

## Detronizator

Aggiorno questo thread col solo scopo di aggiornare tutti quelli interessati al problema.

Partiamo dal background (venuto fuori solo più tardi...purtroppo):

I nuovi iBook (ovvero, serie "PowerBook6,5" (guardate "/proc/cpuinfo")) 

hanno una diversa sincronizzazione dell'LCD (o cmq, non si sincronizzano con i kernel "normali").

Il problema, precisamente, stà nel "detecting" da parte del kernel delle 

frequenze del FrameBuffer, con la conseguenza che:

- o si usa l'Open Firmware (rendendo inutilizzabile, di fatto, le features

 grafica di pbbuttonsd)

- o si... lavora parecchio.

Cercando, maneggiando, gironzolando mi accorgo che anche un altro paio 

di persone sono alle prese con lo stesso modello:

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175820

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175322

(ne consiglio CALDAMENTE la lettura).

Inizialmente risolvo i miei problemi usando il kernel 2.4.x presente sul 

portage tree e patchato da benh: molte cose non funzionano (come 

pbbuttonsd).

Dato che i problemi che ho incontrato sono legati alla grafica, posto solo le 

informazioni su questo. Il resto lo troverete sui file di configurazione che 

inseriro nel progetto http://ppcconfdb.sourceforge.net/.

Character device:

- supporto per agpgart

- supporto per uninorth_agp

- NESSUN supporto DRM

Graphics:

- OpenFirmware Frame buffer Support

- ATI Radeon Frame Buffer Support

Il problema che si incontra é che lo schermo "flikka" all'avvio, ma dopo l'esecuzione di X, tutto si sistema.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Ovviamente non sono contento.

Sia il 2.6.4-pegasos0 che 2.6.5_rc2-benh presenti nel portage-tree non 

vanno con la stessa configurazione: in particolare, se attivo il supporto per 

"radeonfb" lo schermo si spegne all'avvio e solo pbbutonsd riesce a dargli 

luce. Ovviamente, lo schermo flikka pesantemente.

La cosa peggiore, inoltre, é che X[free|org] non funziona bene (schermo 

rigato) e all'uscito, lo schermo é "desincronizzato" => REBOOT alla cieca.

Ho provato ogni tipo di conbinazione di DRM, RadeonFB e via dicendo: NULLA.

Se si vuole uno schermo visibile, bisogna disabilitare l'OpenFirmware 

(oppure passare all'avvio al kernel "video=ofonly" ("video=radeonfb" per... già sapete)).

Che si fa?

Per un pò (fino a stanotte) torno al 2.4.x.

Scontento ma... lo uso.

Ho cambiato (come già detto) tra Xfree ed Xorg senza alcuna differenza.

COME SI FA???

Seguitemi:

1) Consultate tutti e due questi thread: 

Primo

Secondo

2) I thread vi manderanno a questa "patch":

http://www.mail-archive.com/directfb-dev@directfb.org/msg02436/radeonfb-IGP-linux-2.6.4.patch

3) Applicate la patch "paro paro"  come é scritto.

4) Ora posto la mia configurazione del kernel:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PPC=y

CONFIG_PPC32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_NVRAM=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor

#

CONFIG_6xx=y

# CONFIG_40x is not set

# CONFIG_44x is not set

# CONFIG_POWER3 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER4 is not set

# CONFIG_8xx is not set

CONFIG_ALTIVEC=y

# CONFIG_TAU is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PMAC=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_PPC601_SYNC_FIX is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PPC_STD_MMU=y

#

# Platform options

#

CONFIG_PPC_MULTIPLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_APUS is not set

# CONFIG_WILLOW is not set

# CONFIG_PCORE is not set

# CONFIG_POWERPMC250 is not set

# CONFIG_EV64260 is not set

# CONFIG_SPRUCE is not set

# CONFIG_LOPEC is not set

# CONFIG_MCPN765 is not set

# CONFIG_MVME5100 is not set

# CONFIG_PPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_PRPMC750 is not set

# CONFIG_PRPMC800 is not set

# CONFIG_SANDPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_ADIR is not set

# CONFIG_K2 is not set

# CONFIG_PAL4 is not set

# CONFIG_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_EST8260 is not set

# CONFIG_SBS8260 is not set

# CONFIG_RPX6 is not set

# CONFIG_TQM8260 is not set

CONFIG_PPC_CHRP=y

CONFIG_PPC_PMAC=y

CONFIG_PPC_PREP=y

CONFIG_PPC_OF=y

CONFIG_PPCBUG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_PROC_DEVICETREE=y

CONFIG_PPC_RTAS=y

# CONFIG_PREP_RESIDUAL is not set

CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL=y

CONFIG_CMDLINE="console=ttyS0,9600 console=tty0"

#

# Bus options

#

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Advanced setup

#

CONFIG_ADVANCED_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM_START=0xfe000000

# CONFIG_LOWMEM_SIZE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_LOWMEM_SIZE=0x30000000

# CONFIG_KERNEL_START_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_START=0xc0000000

# CONFIG_TASK_SIZE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_TASK_SIZE=0x80000000

CONFIG_BOOT_LOAD=0x00800000

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SL82C105=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_PMAC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_PMAC_ATA100FIRST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PMAC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_PMAC_BLINK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PMAC_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MESH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MESH_SYNC_RATE=5

CONFIG_SCSI_MESH_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_SCSI_MAC53C94 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_PCI=m

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

CONFIG_ADB=y

# CONFIG_ADB_CUDA is not set

CONFIG_ADB_PMU=y

CONFIG_PMAC_PBOOK=y

CONFIG_PMAC_APM_EMU=y

CONFIG_PMAC_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_MAC_FLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_ADB_MACIO=y

CONFIG_INPUT_ADBHID=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

# CONFIG_THERM_WINDTUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_THERM_ADT7467=m

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=m

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=m

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_MACE is not set

# CONFIG_BMAC is not set

# CONFIG_OAKNET is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

CONFIG_SUNGEM=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_APPLE_AIRPORT=m

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_TMD_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_I8042 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PMACZILOG is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=y

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_UNINORTH=m

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_HYDRA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_KEYWEST=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_OF=y

# CONFIG_FB_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PLATINUM is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VALKYRIE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CT65550 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3TRIO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_DMASOUND_PMAC is not set

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA PowerMac devices

#

CONFIG_SND_POWERMAC=y

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY=m

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_NEC98_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_BOOTX_TEXT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_UCL=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

```

Ho inserito il supporto per DRM e caricato "radeon-drm" come modulo.

Funziona tutto alla grande!!!

5) Bhé, stanotte sono proprio buono (sarà che ora linux gira come dico 

io...), vi posto la mia configurazione di Xorg (praticamente uguale a quella 

passatami da loa-ash):

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/western/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/decoratives/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/vera/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "extmod"

Load "freetype"

Load "int10"

Load "dri"

Load "dbe"

Load "record"

Load "xtrap"

Load "glx"

Load "speedo"

Load "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard0"

Driver "keyboard"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "macintosh"

Option "XkbLayout" "it"

Option "XkbVariant" "ibook"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse0"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

ModelName "Monitor Model"

UseModes "Modes0"

HorizSync 30-70

VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "Card0"

Option "UseFBDev"

Driver "radeon"

VendorName "ATI"

BoardName "Radeon Mobility M7 LW"

BusID "PCI:0:16:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

Device "Card0"

Monitor "Monitor0"

DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display"

Depth 1

Modes "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 4

Modes "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 8

Modes "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 15

Modes "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 16

Modes "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Modes"

Identifier "Modes0"

Modeline "1024x768" 65.003 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -HSync -VSync

EndSection 

```

Mi pare ci sia proprio tutto.

Il prossimo passo (almeno per me) é usare il bluetooth!!!   :Very Happy: 

Notte a tutti.

----------

## Detronizator

Ah, volevo postare anche alcune delle fonti da me consultate durante questo durissimo (  :Wink:  ) iter:

http://www.desertsol.com/~kevin/ppc/

http://www.ie2.u-psud.fr/~jdemouth/ibook.xml.html

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html

http://malmostoso.altervista.org/ibook/italiano/

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/pbook_al.html

http://laera.web.cs.unibo.it/pbook.html

http://seb.france.free.fr/linux/ibookG4/iBookG4-howto.html

http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=2011

http://ppcconfdb.sourceforge.net/

http://home.zonnet.nl/vgeloven/powerbook-g4-linux-kernel-configuration/

http://www.reitmeir.org/ibook/

http://www.penguinppc.org/dev/kernel.shtml

Inoltre, vi posto una cosa trovata pochi minuti fa: un archivio di kernel dedicati, tra cui quelli di YDL: se qualcuno ha voglia di divertirsi a sperimentare (e poi a farci sapere i risultati):

http://www.ppckernel.org/

Prossimamente terserò il kernel 2.6.5 (con le stesse modifiche riportate sopra) ed il 2.6.6 "rsyncato" dalle sorgenti di Montavista per il kernel 2.5.

Ma a quando il 2.6.6 per ppc nel portage-tree???   :Confused: 

----------

## loa-ash

Detro ciao scusa.... ma in questi 2 giorni ho avuto da fare un casino  :Sad: (

non ti ho piu risposto in mail...però vedo che hai risolto tutto....

Io ho messo Gnome ma è molto lento a caricarmi le applicazioni....

boh... non saprei che fare.... vedrò...

ciaooo

----------

## Detronizator

 *loa-ash wrote:*   

> Detro ciao scusa.... ma in questi 2 giorni ho avuto da fare un casino 
> 
> non ti ho piu risposto in mail...però vedo che hai risolto tutto....
> 
> Io ho messo Gnome ma è molto lento a caricarmi le applicazioni....
> ...

 

Conosco la lentezza (rispetto a KDE) di Gnome... ma io sono un funs affezionato e difficilmente cambierò ( anche se spesso e volentieri uso con soddisfazione OpenBox e Enlightenment).

Non preoccuparti.

Mi sei stato cmq di aiuto.

L'importante é unire le forze e, se uno risolve, comunichi agli altri come e perché  :Wink: 

Spero la mia spiegazione risulti davvero utile a qualcuno con il mio stesso modelle (che dovrebbe essere l'unico con questi problemi).

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *loa-ash wrote:*   

> Detro ciao scusa.... ma in questi 2 giorni ho avuto da fare un casino (
> 
> non ti ho piu risposto in mail...però vedo che hai risolto tutto....
> 
> Io ho messo Gnome ma è molto lento a caricarmi le applicazioni....
> ...

 

te credo che va lento...  :Confused: 

il processore non va alla velocita' che deve andare.    :Twisted Evil: 

speriamo che venga risolto presto con qualche pezza.

----------

## danieli

per chi ancora non avesse risolto il problema con l'iBook nuovo fiammante e il framebuffer radeon, ho fatto una patch cumulativa che fa funzionare tutto di sicuro (su kernel vanilla dal 2.6.4 in poi). Non c'è bisogno di particolari configurazioni del kernel, è proprio il framebuffer che non funzionava bene con i kernel normali. 

Richiedetemela per posta (non sono un frequentatore del forum) e ve la mando:

digital.death@gmx.it

ciao

----------

## Jean Vertigo

e' possibile reperirne una pure tramite google (e' una patch di behn) senza problemi

comunque grazie lo stesso  :Smile: 

----------

## Detronizator

Devo fare una correzione ed una precisazione:

nel grande "marasma" di internet é venuto fuori che esistono 2 patch leggermente differenti per il RadeonFB su iBook.

Le patch hanno una parte comune, ma differiscono per una cosa:

in una c'é "la correzione del mismatch", nella seconda la definizione di alcune costanti necessarie.

=> c'é bisogno di entrambe.

Vi posto direttamente la patch cumulativa:

```

--- linux-2.6.4-clean/drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c   2004-03-10 18:55:25.000000000 -0800

+++ linux-2.6.4/drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c   2004-04-01 16:10:32.050172056 -0800

@@ -1144,6 +1144,7 @@ static void radeon_write_pll_regs(struct

 

    /* Set PPLL ref. div */

    if (rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_R300 ||

+       rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_RS300 ||

        rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_R350 ||

        rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_RV350) {

       if (mode->ppll_ref_div & R300_PPLL_REF_DIV_ACC_MASK) {

@@ -1855,7 +1856,8 @@

         rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_RV280 ||

         rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_RV350) &&

        !machine_is_compatible("PowerBook4,3") &&

-       !machine_is_compatible("PowerBook6,3"))

+       !machine_is_compatible("PowerBook6,3") &&

+       !machine_is_compatible("PowerBook6,5"))

       conv_table = backlight_conv_m7;

    else

       conv_table = backlight_conv_m6;

@@ -2129,7 +2130,31 @@ static int radeonfb_pci_register (struct

 #endif /* CONFIG_PPC_OF */

 

    /* framebuffer size */

-   tmp = INREG(CONFIG_MEMSIZE);

+   if ((rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_RS100) ||

+       (rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_RS200) ||

+       (rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_RS300)) {

+     u32 tom = INREG(NB_TOM);

+     tmp = ((((tom >> 16) - (tom & 0xffff) + 1) << 6) * 1024);

+

+     OUTREG(MC_FB_LOCATION, tom);

+     OUTREG(DISPLAY_BASE_ADDR, (tom & 0xffff) << 16);

+     OUTREG(CRTC2_DISPLAY_BASE_ADDR, (tom & 0xffff) << 16);

+     OUTREG(OV0_BASE_ADDR, (tom & 0xffff) << 16);

+

+     /* This is supposed to fix the crtc2 noise problem. */

+     OUTREG(GRPH2_BUFFER_CNTL, INREG(GRPH2_BUFFER_CNTL) & ~0x7f0000);

+ 

+     if ((rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_RS100) ||

+         (rinfo->family == CHIP_FAMILY_RS200)) {

+            /* This is to workaround the asic bug for RMX, some versions

+               of BIOS dosen't have this register initialized correctly.

+            */

+            OUTREGP(CRTC_MORE_CNTL, CRTC_H_CUTOFF_ACTIVE_EN,

+                    ~CRTC_H_CUTOFF_ACTIVE_EN);

+     }

+   } else {

+     tmp = INREG(CONFIG_MEMSIZE);

+   }

 

    /* mem size is bits [28:0], mask off the rest */

    rinfo->video_ram = tmp & CONFIG_MEMSIZE_MASK;

diff -uprN -X dontdiff linux-2.6.4-clean/include/video/radeon.h linux-2.6.4/include/video/radeon.h

--- linux-2.6.4-clean/include/video/radeon.h   2004-03-10 18:55:54.000000000 -0800

+++ linux-2.6.4/include/video/radeon.h   2004-03-29 18:34:57.000000000 -0800

@@ -73,6 +73,7 @@

 #define MEM_IO_CNTL_A0                         0x0178  

 #define MEM_INIT_LATENCY_TIMER                 0x0154  

 #define MEM_SDRAM_MODE_REG                     0x0158  

+#define NB_TOM                                 0x015C  

 #define AGP_BASE                               0x0170  

 #define MEM_IO_CNTL_A1                         0x017C  

 #define MEM_IO_CNTL_B0                         0x0180

@@ -173,6 +174,8 @@

 #define CUR_CLR1                               0x0270  

 #define FP_HORZ_VERT_ACTIVE                    0x0278  

 #define CRTC_MORE_CNTL                         0x027C  

+#       define CRTC_H_CUTOFF_ACTIVE_EN         (1<<4)

+#       define CRTC_V_CUTOFF_ACTIVE_EN         (1<<5)

 #define DAC_EXT_CNTL                           0x0280  

 #define FP_GEN_CNTL                            0x0284  

 #define FP_HORZ_STRETCH                        0x028C  

@@ -185,6 +188,7 @@

 //#define DDA_ON_OFF                0x02e4

 #define DVI_I2C_CNTL_1                0x02e4

 #define GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL                       0x02F0

+#define GRPH2_BUFFER_CNTL                      0x03F0

 #define VGA_BUFFER_CNTL                        0x02F4

 #define OV0_Y_X_START                          0x0400

 #define OV0_Y_X_END                            0x0404  

--- 1.6/drivers/video/aty/radeon_monitor.c   Wed Mar 31 23:41:00 2004

+++ edited/drivers/video/aty/radeon_monitor.c   Thu May 13 11:22:36 2004

@@ -653,7 +653,8 @@

       rinfo->panel_info.use_bios_dividers = 1;

    }

    /* iBook G4 */

-   if (machine_is_compatible("PowerBook6,3")) {

+   if (machine_is_compatible("PowerBook6,3") |

+       machine_is_compatible("PowerBook6,5")) {

       rinfo->panel_info.ref_divider = rinfo->pll.ref_div;

       rinfo->panel_info.post_divider = 0x6;

       rinfo->panel_info.fbk_divider = 0xad;

```

Ho scoperto il tutto a mie spese: avevo applicato entrambe al kernel che attualmente uso... ma mi ero dimenticato di una delle 2.

Me ne sono accorto ora con il nuovo 2.6.5.

Spero si renda utile.

Scusate per il disguido.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

non c'e' piu' bisogno delle patch

nel kernel 2.6.7rc2 del portage c'e' gia tutto.  :Smile: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> non c'e' piu' bisogno delle patch
> 
> nel kernel 2.6.7rc2 del portage c'e' gia tutto. 

 

...ma non é un patch di benh?

O meglio: per usarlo sul mio iBook devo

1) emergere il vanilla-dev 2.6.7-rc2

2) applicare quali patch?

Io ora stò usando il gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 che é un merge tra il gentoo-sources e il benh.

Delucidami please  :Wink: 

----------

## danieli

ve l'avevo detto io che c'era bisogno di una patch cumulativa...

Per quanto riguarda i bogomips, vi avviso che il processore viaggia a velocità dimezzata  :Sad: 

Potete fare tutte le prove che volete impostando la velocità a manetta dentro MacOSX, con Linux non succede niente. Una misera, temporanea ma funzionante soluzione è dare dei comandi nel prompt dell'Open Firmware:

dev /cpus/PowerPC,G4@0

set-dfs-high

boot

boot

(lo scrivo due volte perchè alla prima mi dà un errore)

ed ecco i risultati:

danieli@aibuk:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

cpu             : 7447A, altivec supported

clock           : 1066MHz

revision        : 1.1 (pvr 8003 0101)

bogomips        : 1060.86

machine         : PowerBook6,5

motherboard     : PowerBook6,5 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh

detected as     : 287 (iBook G4)

pmac flags      : 0000000a

L2 cache        : 512K unified

memory          : 256MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

purtroppo bisognerà dare codesti comandi ad ogni avvio; spero che qualche kernel nuovo risolva la questione.

Se qualcuno di voi conosce altre soluzioni, sia così gentile da comunicarmelo per posta (non frequento il forum). digital.death@gmx.it

----------

## Detronizator

Probabilmente sei l'unico ad aver trovato questi comandi da passare all'OF.

Quindi, facendo due conti... io potrei avere tra le mani una BESTIA.

E pensare che io lo uso così e non mi sembra lento...

Mamma mia.

Questi PPC sono impressionanti.

Mandiamo una mail a Benh per delucidazioni?

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

>  *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   non c'e' piu' bisogno delle patch
> 
> nel kernel 2.6.7rc2 del portage c'e' gia tutto.  
> 
> ...ma non é un patch di benh?
> ...

 

devo solo emergere il 2.6.7rc2 dei development-sources  :Smile: 

credo cmq che vadano bene anchei gentoo-development-sources ma non l'ho provato

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *danieli wrote:*   

> ve l'avevo detto io che c'era bisogno di una patch cumulativa...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i bogomips, vi avviso che il processore viaggia a velocità dimezzata 
> 
> Potete fare tutte le prove che volete impostando la velocità a manetta dentro MacOSX, con Linux non succede niente. Una misera, temporanea ma funzionante soluzione è dare dei comandi nel prompt dell'Open Firmware:
> ...

 

Scusate l'enorme niubbaggine...ma come si utilizza l'openfirmware?

c'e' una combinazione di tasti all'avvio prima del boot?

----------

## danieli

Si caro: per accedere all'open firmware, appena accendi il computer tieni premuti i tasti (mela)+alt+O+F

----------

## Detronizator

Confermo: le prestazioni di questi PPC quando si usa il max della velocità (almeno a vedere i bogomips, misura inventata da Torvalds e da molti non condivisa) sono   :Shocked:  !!!

----------

## silian87

Ma scusate un attimo.... io ho un powerbook nuovo. Ho messo il 2.6.6 con cpufreq e se faccio un cat del cpufreq ho un bogompis sul 1000 ed ho un 1ghz G4 senza passare niente all'OF. Fino ad un certo kernel non era cosi', andava piano anche a me. Allora, abbiamo due processori diversi? Se si, basta aspettare che banh lo risolva. A suo tempo gli scrissi una mail per chiedergli a che punto era, e mi disse che ci era quasi riuscito, infatti   :Wink:  .

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma scusate un attimo.... io ho un powerbook nuovo. Ho messo il 2.6.6 con cpufreq e se faccio un cat del cpufreq ho un bogompis sul 1000 ed ho un 1ghz G4 senza passare niente all'OF. Fino ad un certo kernel non era cosi', andava piano anche a me. Allora, abbiamo due processori diversi: .

 

manda il tuo /proc/cpufreq  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Un attimo solo, come avete visto da post precedenti sto reinstallando gentoo sul powerbook, appena lo faccio vi faccio arrivare il /proc/cpufreq.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

si si senza fretta  :Smile: 

comunque intendevo il /proc/cpuinfo

----------

## silian87

Si, si, scusa, anche io intendevo quello, e' solo che ero distratto ed ho sbagliato. Ora sto finendo di mettere OSX, poi metto gentoo stage3. Poi torno indietro e rifaccio il system. 

[OT]Se faccio il system dopo avere gentoo stage3, non dovrei ricompilare TUTTO il sistema di base e ritrovarmi al livello di aver fatto stage1,stage2 e stage3?[/OT]

----------

## Jean Vertigo

si, in linea di massima dovresti avere un sistema equivalente ad uno partito da stage3, ma non te lo so dire al 100%

nelle mie installazioni di gentoo sono sempre partito da stage1  :Smile: 

ma come mai parti dal 3 se tanto poi vuoi ricompilare tutto?

hai fretta...  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Anche io sono sempre partito da stage1. 

 *Quote:*   

> hai fretta...  

 

heheheheh   :Wink: 

Comunque lo faccio per avere subito un sistema pronto e per compilare poi quando ho voglia...

E poi se parto da stage3 e poi faccio il system ho tutto ottimizzato comunque e mi salto di fare il bootstrap!

Se ho sbagliato a dire qualcosa correggetemi pure, non aspetto altro   :Laughing: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> devo solo emergere il 2.6.7rc2 dei development-sources 
> 
> credo cmq che vadano bene anchei gentoo-development-sources ma non l'ho provato

 

Mi ero perso questa affermazione:

cmq no, il gentoo-dev-sources non basta affatto.

Proverò il 2.6.7-rc2 e vi farò sapere.

Speriamo inoltre che BenH trovi una soluzione al problema "prestazionale" di questi bestioni, altrimenti finiamo col non usarli mai al max.

----------

## silian87

Eccolo qua'. E' bastato avviare senza dare nessun parametro.

```

processor       : 0

cpu             : 7457, altivec supported

clock           : 999MHz

revision        : 1.1 (pvr 8002 0101)

bogomips        : 997.22

machine         : PowerBook5,2

motherboard     : PowerBook5,2 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh

detected as     : 287 (PowerBook G4 15")

pmac flags      : 0000000a

L2 cache        : 512K unified

memory          : 256MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

```

Heheh, cosa ti avevo detto...   :Smile: 

----------

## Jean Vertigo

non so se ci avete fatto caso, ma non vi sembra che il trackpad sia TROPPO ipersensibile sotto X11 rispetto a mac os?

anche solo facendo una leggerissima pressione, in X11 si posta di parecchio, mentre su mac os x ha solo un lievissimo movimento..e io ho anche le dita piccole.....bah  

qualche rimedio? (a parte settare la sensibilità dai vari kde/gnome, che non produce nessun risultato)

 :Question: 

----------

## silian87

mi sembra che con powerprefs potevi settare diverse impostazioni come togliere il click dal touchpad e diminuire la sensibilita' (anche se non sono certo di quest'ultima).   :Smile: 

----------

## Detronizator

Ho cambiato FS: da ext3 a reiserfs.

E' stato complicato per via del fatto che il kernel 2.6.5 sul livecd 2004.1 supporta MOLTO MALE Reiser.

Sono passato per XFS, quindi reiserfs.

Risultato!?!??!

Prestazioni ESAGERATE!!!  :Wink: 

XFS invece mi ha deluso parecchio...

Reiserfs RULEZ!!!

----------

## shev

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Prestazioni ESAGERATE!!! 
> 
> XFS invece mi ha deluso parecchio...
> 
> Reiserfs RULEZ!!!

 

Perchè ti ha deluso? Io ho trovato molto più reattivo e prestante xfs su pbook, rispetto a reiser (che ho provato per diversi mesi)

/me curioso

----------

## Detronizator

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Detronizator wrote:*   Prestazioni ESAGERATE!!! 
> 
> XFS invece mi ha deluso parecchio...
> 
> Reiserfs RULEZ!!! 
> ...

 

Onestamete...  :Question:   :Question: 

Io l'ho provato anche spinto dalla tua esperienza, ma il test é stato terribile.

Voglio però concedergli una cosa: la partizione era l'ultima del disco, quindi la più distante come cilindro. Potrebbe essere questo che l'ha penalizzato parecchio.

In ogni caso i risultati ottenuti (ho raffrontato con Ext3 che VINCE!!!) non sono stati per niente convincenti.

XFS é meglio su file grandi. Su file medio/piccoli (come l'80% dei file "desktop" (esempio il portage-tree)) va meglio ext3 o, anzi, soprattutto, reiser.

XFS in particolare mi ha lasciato senza parole per la lentezza con cui mi ha eseguito un:

```

emerge -s <non ricordo bene cosa, ma era una stringa piccola apposta per stressarlo>

```

Reiser invece ha praticamente reso inutile (abbé, non esageriamo  :Wink: )

```

esearch

```

Bhé, del resto Reiser é da SEMPRE (o almeno, da quando ho capito cosa fosse u n file system) il mio file system di fiducia:

 MAI un crash

 MAI un solo dato perso

 SEMPRE veloce e scattante

 FSCK istantanei

 Strafico, perché quando se ne parla tra amici informatici, un file system con i B*tree Plus fa sempre la sua figura

Ora attendo che sia stabile Reiser 4: ci sono gli Alberi Ballerini (GIURO: si chiamano "Dancing Tree"  :Wink:  )

Il sito di riferimento é http://www.namesys.com

----------

## tomasino

A me reisefsr dava segmentation fault quando provavo semplicemente a copiarci /usr/portage dentro.

----------

## Detronizator

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> A me reisefsr dava segmentation fault quando provavo semplicemente a copiarci /usr/portage dentro.

 

Anche a me... ma solo sul livecd.

Penso che il problema fosse proprio nel 2.6.5!!!

Ora funziona da DIO!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> A me reisefsr dava segmentation fault quando provavo semplicemente a copiarci /usr/portage dentro.

 

Ok non penso che sia il caso di continuare a parlare di file system qua perche' c'e' gia' questo thread al riguardo.

----------

